
Canada Tesla driver charged with “napping and speeding” - ComputerGuru
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-54197344
======
timwaagh
I love the idea of full autopilot at the end of the year. I hope to be getting
my drivers license around that time and it would be fun to then not have to
drive at all and just sit there and pretend at it. Though its a little
doubtful whether i can afford a Musk machine.

